# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  تفاوت گاج و گزینه دو

## SSalehi

دوستانی که تجربه هردو را داشتن نظر شون را بگن.سطح سوالات گاج و گزینه دو به چه شکل هست نسبت به هم دیگه؟
برنامه و جامع اماری را نمی خوام بدون.کیفیت سوال ها
خدمات جانبی گزینه دو بهتره یا گاج

----------

